# مشاكل حلول خدمة  Dsl



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشاكل حلول خدمةDsl*


*يواجه بعض مستخدمي خدمة الاتصال بالأنترنت عبر الخطوط الرقمية (DSL) العديد من المعوقات التي قد تؤثر على السرعات المطلوبة لتصفح الأنترنت أو تسبب انقطاعا في الخدمة ، وقد تكون معظم هذه المعوقات بسيطة ويمكن حلها من المستخدم نفسه بدون الرجوع لشركة الاتصالات أو مزود الخدمة، وكذلك بدون حاجة للدعم الفني من جهات أخرى تعمل في مجال هذه التقنيات .*


*بطءالاتصال بالإنترنت*

*إذا كانت سرعة ال(DSL) بطيئة على نحو غير معتاد، قم بالخطوات التالية لحل المشكلة. *

*@ تأكد من طريقة تمديد أسلاك الهاتف داخل المنزل لأن التمديدات السيئة تسبب فقدانا متقطعا لإشارة ال(DSL). كما أن من أسباب ضعف إشارة (DSL) الالتماسات الكهربائية الحاصلة ونوعية الأسلاك المستخدمة. وعليه ينصح بعمل تمديدات خاصة لDSL مستقلة كما يجب الحرص على استخدام الأسلاك ذات النوعية جيدة. *

*@ قم بأطفِاء المودِم ثم انتظر خمس عشرة ثانية ثم أعِد تشغيله وانتظر خمس وأربعين ثانية للسماح بتزامن المودِم مع الخادم، ثم حاول إعادة الاتصال بالإنترنت. فمعظم مشكلات الاتصال بالإنترنت قد تُحَل بإيقاف المودِم ثم إعادة تشغيله. *

*ملاحظة: إذا لم يكن للمودم مفتاح يوقفه أو يطفئه ويديره، انزعه من توصيلة الكهرباء ثم أعده.أما المودم المتصل ب USB يتم نزع ال USB ومن ثم اعادة تشغيله مرة أخرى بعد 15ثانية ثم قم بالاتصال بالأنترنت. *

*@ تأكد من سلامة جهاز الحاسب الآلي من أي فيروسات وأعمل على أزالتها فالفيروسات قد تبطئ أداء حاسبك الآلي، وبخاصة إذا مسحت أو أفسدت ملفات حيوية وحساسة. *

*@ أبحث إذا كان هناك برمجيات أو ملفات التجسس وأزِلءها. فهي قد تنشط عند تشغيل الجهاز، فتستنزف الذاكرة وتعالج الموارد وتبطئ أداء نظامك بشكل كبير. *

*@ يجب تحرير مساحة خالية على القرص الصلب لجهازك. فمقدار المساحة الخالية على هذا القرص قد يؤثر في أداء حاسبك الآلي. الصيانة الدورية لحاسبك الآلي تساعدك في الحفاظ على سرعته. *

*@ تأكد من تركيب فلتر ال(DSL) على جميع أجهزة الهاتف المشتركة في استعمال خط ال(DSL)، يحتمل أن تختبر سكونا أو أزيزا على الخط أو انخفاضا في سرعاته في حال غيابها. فعدم وجود فلتر قد يؤثر على سرعة DSL كما يسبب تشويشا في خط الهاتف عند إجراء مكالمة في نفس الوقت. *

*@ راجع مزودك بخدمات الإنترنت. فخط ال(DSL) يتألف من مكونين هما: جزء الدخول الذي تؤمنه شركة الاتصالات ، وجزء الإنترنت الذي يوفره مزود خدمات الإنترنت.وما تلاحظه من بطء قد ينتج من مشكلة لدى مزود خدمات الإنترنت، كالتحميل الثقيل في أوقات الذروة مثلا. الرجاء الاتصال بالمزود للإفادة عن المشكلة. *


*تعذر الاتصال بالإنترنت *​

*إذا تعذر الاتصال بالإنترنت، قم بالخطوات التالية لحل المشكلة. *​ 
*@ تأكد من اعدادات اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر المحددين لك من قبل مزود خدمة الإنترنت. فمشكلات الاتصال تنتج في أحيان كثيرة من عدم تطابق اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر المثبتة في مودم DSL. *​ 
*@ راجع إعدادات المتصفح (المحددة لمزود الخدمة لديك) للتأكد من صحتها. ولمزيد من المعلومات عنها يمكنك الاتصال بمزود الخدمة لديك. *​ 
*@ راجع إعدادات خدمة اسم النطاق (DNS) وحدِّثها. فإذا وجدت صعوبة في تصفح الإنترنت، اضبط إعدادات ال(DNS) وتأكد من تعيينها لك من الحاسب الآلي الخادم. هذا يسمح بإرسال معلومات ال(DNS) أوتوماتيكيا إلى جهازك، مما قد يحسن تجربتك في التصفح. فقد راجع مزود الخدمة لديك ليساعدك في ضبط الإعدادات. *​ 
*@ أطفِئ المودِم ثم انتظر خمس عشرة ثانية ثم أعِد تشغيله وانتظر خمسا وأربعين ثانية للسماح بتزامن المودِم مع الخادم الخازن، ثم حاول إعادة الاتصال بالإنترنت. فإن فمعظم مشكلات الاتصال بالإنترنت قد تُحَل بإيقاف المودِم ثم إعادة تشغيله. *​ 
*ملاحظة: إذا لم يكن للمودم مفتاح يوقفه أو يطفئه ويديره، انزعه من توصيلة الكهرباء ثم أعده. أما المودم المتصل ب USB يتم نزع ال USB ومن ثم اعادة تشغيله مرة أخرى بعد 15ثانية ثم الاتصال بالأنترنت. *​ 
*@ التأكد من التوصيل الجيد من حاسبك الآلي وجهاز المودم. بالاستعانة بالأضواء الأمامية الموجودة في المودم للتأكد من سلامة وصله. *​ 
*@ تثَبَّت من سلامة عمل البطاقة البينية للشبكة (NIC). فإذا تعذر عليك الاتصال بالإنترنت وانطفأ النور بجانب "أنترنت" الموجود في المودم تحرى وأصلح أي خلل في البطاقة. *​ 
*@ راجع مزودك لخدمات الإنترنت. فقد يكون سبب تعذر الاتصال بالإنترنت ناتجا عن مشكلة لدى مزود خدمات الإنترنت، كعدم تفعيل اسم المستخدم مثلا.*​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى يا فراشة على المعلومات الجميلة
بس انا النت واير ليسد
هل دة بينفع معة كل ها الخطوات


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مش عارفة يا جوجو صدقني​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات راااااااااااااائعه يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااااااائعه يا فراشه
> 
> مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 ميرسي يا مان نورت​


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة من فراشة جميلة ومعلومات   قيمة من فراشة رقيقة دايما فى تالق  ومنتظرين الجديد     ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> معلومات جميلة من فراشة جميلة ومعلومات قيمة من فراشة رقيقة دايما فى تالق ومنتظرين الجديد ربنا يباركك


 اية دا كلة انا كدا مش هاعرف اكلمني

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي لردك الجميل دايما

نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------

